# Bowfishing Tourny's ??



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone know of any carpshoots this summer?


----------



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

G3 Bowfishing Tourney is in Chisago Lakes area is May 17-18. Info is on the tourney page http://www.frankies.net/ (up to 100 boat tourney)
Carp Slam is on Ann Lake in Wright county on June 1 st 12pm to 5 pm (smaller 10 or so boats were in it last year)

Those are the only two i know of that are open to the public.


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

How about locally ?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

probably a tournament list on the land o lakes bowfishing website or forum.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

1st off threefinger whats local for you ? I'm hoping to hear more about this one they had last year viewtopic.php?f=88&t=98897 would like to try and attend , there is usually a tourney on Audobon finding out when is the hard part and one at Trenton by williston put on by the missouri basin bowman I have only been able to get to this one once but had a blast http://www.missouribasinbowmen.com/Events.aspx?ID=30


----------

